# wilton mini lathe



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I have 



wilton mini lathe. I've had it for 4 years now but have hardly even tried it out. I'm looking to do pens and small bowls on it. What would be a decent reasonably priced chuck for bowls just to get me going. I plan on upgrading lathe and accessories if I get the hang of it. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have this chuck for my lathe http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html for good size spindle turnings and small bowl. It is not the best but for starters it works for me. Pens take different mandrels but PSI is the place if you don't mind waiting for them to ship the item. By the way I ordered the above chuck and some of the parts were missing from the box due to damage carton. I called and they replaced the whole thing faster than the original order.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the looks of that one. It's a lot cheaper than the ones I was finding.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i have that chuck too and am well satisfied with it


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will that chuck work with my lathe? Their catalog says its for midi and full lathes.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Any chuck that's reasonably small will work on your lathe as long as the thread size is the same. Most of the better chuck companies do sell larger chucks that should be reserved for the bigger horsepower lathes. If it's physically in the 3 to 4 inch range it should work fine.
I use my vicmarc 100 chucks on my Carbo-tec mini which I 'm sure is smaller than your lathe.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I like the Oneway Talon. Use them on both my General Midi and my full size Jet.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> I like the Oneway Talon. Use them on both my General Midi and my full size Jet.


 
I have the General model 25-114qc variable speed maxi vf lathe. How do you like your General Midi lathe?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually Bob, I think I have the same lathe as you...I always confuse the name. :blink: Just went and looked and it is this one: Model 25-200 M1 *Variable speed "Maxi-Lathe VS+"...*I think just a newer version of yours. Had one small issue with it, but otherwise it's a great little lathe.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Actually Bob, I think I have the same lathe as you...I always confuse the name. :blink: Just went and looked and it is this one: Model 25-200 M1 *Variable speed "Maxi-Lathe VS+"...*I think just a newer version of yours. Had one small issue with it, but otherwise it's a great little lathe.


 

Actually there is quite a bit of difference between our lathes. Yours has a swivel head and 12” swing; my lathe has a stationary head and has a 14” in swing. I had all kinds of problems with mine, off on switch problems, forward and reverse problems. I am on my third replacement lathe and I think the problems have now been taken care of by the manufacture. I really like the lathe and it is performing like I hoped it would from the beginning. I had to work thru Woodcraft to get thing finally straighten out.


----------

